# Figuren freistellen, an die 200 (mit Beispielbild)



## Marius Heil (17. August 2007)

Hi,

ich muss ca an die 200 Posen dieser Figuren ausschneiden:
http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/hbst9un/P1060109.JPG
Hinterher wird das Bild auf eine Größe von ca 20 % gebracht und durch einen Comicfilter geschickt, weshalb die qualität nicht sonderlich gut sein muss. Es dürfen jedoch keine wild verstreuten Pixel oder Transparente drin sein.
Hat wer ne Idee, wie sich das am schnellsten läösen lässt? Skript, Aktion, Plugin, etc,... mir ist alles recht. Bisher hab ich alles mit Zauberstab, Radiergummi, etc ausgeschnitten, der Zeitaufwand ist jedoch enorm.

Gibt es ein gutes Plugin zum Herauskeyen einiger Farbbereiche? Ich würde gerne mit nem Pinxel oder ähnlich alle unnützen Farbbereiche makieren. Als erstes kostet es meistens die Hände, die jedoch nciht annähernd das rot haben, welches entfernt werden soll, die suchkriterien von Photoshop sind leider nciht genauer einstellbar.


Marius


----------



## Acriss (17. August 2007)

soweit ich weiß,
kann man die Genauigkeit einstellen.
Das solltest du dann mal höher schrauben


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. August 2007)

Ich kann dir ein paar machen, pro Bild dauert das ca. 1 Minute (Handarbeit).

Alex


----------



## chmee (17. August 2007)

Leider muss ich sagen, dass die Vorarbeit - vor dem Shooting - miserabel war.

1. Die herauszu"keyende" Farbe sollte komplementär zur Hautfarbe sein - ergo blau oder grün.
2. Bei einem schwarzen Anzug hätte sich auch ein weisser Hintergrund empfohlen, den man mittels weiterer Strahler auf einheitlich weiss gebracht hätte.
3. Im Beinbereich ist es wieder eine andere Farbe als die Wand - also ein zweites Mal keyen - und dann noch orange-braun, sehr nah an Hautfarbe.
4. Noch dazu ist der Boden verstaubt und die Staubpartikel nehmen den Ton der Socken an.

Menschenskinder, echt alles falsch gemacht. Weisst Du, für einen Test kann ich es verstehen, aber zu hoffen mit dem ersten Aufbau gleich eine erfolgreiche 200er Serie zu machen. Na Ahoi !

Hier nun hilfreiche Tipps:
Nun ist es nunmal so geschehen, und es kostet Schweiss und Tränen, nicht wahr ?! 

1. Ist der Fotoapparat auf nem Stativ gewesen ? Sprich, ist der Ausschnitt IMMER der Gleiche ? Dann beschneidest Du alle Bilder soweit, dass nur noch Objekt, Wand und Boden zu sehen sind. Eine Action entwerfen und per Batch auf alle Bilder anwenden.

2. Danach entwirfst Du eine Action für den Background mit dem Zauberstift und Justierung der Toleranz. Lieber mehrere Punkte per "+" mit kleiner Toleranz zusammenfassen als zu versuchen, einen Punkt mit hoher Toleranz zu finden.

3. Nun der Boden. Gleiche Arbeitsweise wie bei der Wand, wobei ich hier schon behaupte es wird schwierig, Socken und Staub auseinander zu halten.

4. kleiner Wink : Manchmal ist es bei einer fleckigen Auswahl hilfreich, die Auswahl einmal um 1-2px zu vergrößern, und dannch um den gleichen Betrag wieder zu verkleinern.

5. Problematisch bleiben Binnen-Stellen, geschlossene auszukeyende Bereiche, die nicht der Wand angeschlossen sind. Die ändern sich von Bild zu Bild und müssen händisch entfernt werden, da Du hier mit keinem Colorkeyer arbeiten kannst.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Habe mich - scheinbar wie mein Vorredner - auch mal rangesetzt. Brauchte auch etwa 1-2 Minuten. Naja, würde sagen, setz Dich mal nen Tag hin und schwitze


----------



## Marius Heil (18. August 2007)

Hi,

die Kamera stand auf einem Stativ, die Figur bewegt sich jedoch über einen Bereich von 2-3 Metern. Ich lass es meistens automatisch beschneiden, schwarze Ebene dahinter erstellen um die Fehler besser zu sehen.
Es gibt ja noch eine 2. Bilderserie, die ist jedoch blöderweise nicht fertiggeworden, so siehts nach der Bearbeitung aus:
http://img2.imagebanana.com/img/vya1095b/P1060396Kopie.png
Mit der Figur hatte ich es einfacher, da sie schwarze Strümpfe anhat.
Die Vorarbeit war wirklich nciht dolle, da hast du sicher recht, aber woher bekommt man ohne weiteres einen groß genugen Stofffetzen der ein schönes grün hat?
Die rote Tapete war die beste Möglichkeit.
Mit den 1-2 Minuten liegt ihr sicherlich richtig, sowas um den Dreh brauch ich auch. Das Problem ist, dass ich immer auf der suche nach dem besten Weg bin, auch wenn der, bis er dann gefunden ist, meist noch viel länger braucht 
@Alexander Groß: Danke für das Angebot, aber das möchte ich dir nicht zumuten, ist wirklich ne stumpfsinnige Arbeit.
Wenn ich das alles fertig hab, zeig ich euch die fertige Animation. Die erste Figur ist bis auf die letzten Bilder bereits fertig.


Marius


----------



## chmee (18. August 2007)

Es ist immer gut, Molton im Haus zu haben, Schwarz, Weiß und strahlend Grün oder sattes Blau. 2x3 Meter kosten etwa 20-25Eur.

mfg chmee


----------

